# ear mites



## imamyloo (Nov 30, 2004)

ok, i think my matty has ear mites. i noticed that he would get this dark crusty was in his ears but when i would take him to the groomers he would come back without it. so i assumed it was just dirty yucky stuff. but then, i was at out little bitty pet store in town and noticed they had a spray for ear mites. when i read what the bottle said, it sounds like what matty has. is it necessary to take him to the vet or can i send him to the groomer and get him shaved and then apply this stuff?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your dog has ear discharge, he should go see a vet to find out what it is. Dark discharge could be mites or bacterial infection or even yeast (most of the time that is a more reddish discharge, but not always). Your vet will want to make sure his ear canal and ear drum look okay before prescribing a safe ear cleaner and appropriate medication.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella had ear mites and I took her to the vet. He took a sample of the dark discharge and looked under a microscope and there they were...these tiny little bugs. He cleaned her ears really well and put some medicine that stays for 2 weeks in her ears.

They are all gone now. I would take her to the vet to make sure it's ear mites and not something else.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree, I would take her to the vet. Even if it is ear mites, the vet would get rid of them safer and easier than you could. Plus you never know if that's even what it is. I wouldn't mess around with my dog's ears. Ears are too delicate.


----------

